# Pasture Weed Help



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

I have something I haven't been able to identify. Can someone tell me what this is? It grows in clumps, clipping doesn't really help much.


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

Looks like cocklebur. In my experience mowing doesn't do anything as it just starts to grow low and spread out afterward. I had a big patch of it a couple years ago and i nuked it with Weedmaster or grazon next, can't remember which one. It cleaned it up pretty good.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

chaded said:


> Looks like cocklebur. In my experience mowing doesn't do anything as it just starts to grow low and spread out afterward. I had a big patch of it a couple years ago and i nuked it with Weedmaster or grazon next, can't remember which one. It cleaned it up pretty good.


+2nd vote


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It appears to be Asian Velvetleaf. It is extremely persistent and supposedly the seedbank can remain viable for 50 years. I have not dealt with it yet but have seen it here. I have read that glyphosate will kill it(spot spray) . I believe i would get something that is pretty stout(Grazonext etc.) and spot spray and see what kind of results you get. Does your plant have a yellow flower?

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Vol said:


> It appears to be Asian Velvetleaf. It is extremely persistent and supposedly the seedbank can remain viable for 50 years. I have not dealt with it yet but have seen it here.
> 
> Regards, Mike


When I seen the viable for 50 years, it reminded me of the local ag college experiment. This is the last year of the experiment, but haven't seen the results YET. It will be it's 140th year , still had a successful weed at 120 years. :angry: This experiment helped swing me to the no-till side for some odd reason. 

https://msutoday.msu.edu/news/2000/120-year-old-experiment-sprouts-new-gardening-knowledge/

Larry


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

I hope its just cockle bur, its just looked different for some reason. I'm going to hit it with some crossbow and see what happens. This stuff is taking over. I appreciate the feedback. I'll let you all know what i come up with.

Thanks

Derek


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vol said:


> It appears to be Asian Velvetleaf. It is extremely persistent and supposedly the seedbank can remain viable for 50 years. I have not dealt with it yet but have seen it here. I have read that glyphosate will kill it(spot spray) . I believe i would get something that is pretty stout(Grazonext etc.) and spot spray and see what kind of results you get. Does your plant have a yellow flower?
> 
> Regards, Mike


I have spot sprayed it with something effectively. At the time I was using grazon, cimmaron max, crossbow and chaparral. Had to be one of the four.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

I had some pasture pro no crossbow and I was impatient, so mixed it up and hit a few of these things with it. This is the result. They look like they are going down.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

As an update, I sprayed some Crossbow on this stuff and it smoked it along with the horse nettle that I had in some places.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

cjsr8595 said:


> As an update, I sprayed some Crossbow on this stuff and it smoked it along with the horse nettle that I had in some places.


I hope Crossbow will get your Velvetleaf. It will not eradicate the nettle....it kills it back, but it will soon enough regrow.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

Hard to tell from the picture...cockleburr or velvet leaf.(buttoweed)...nasty stuff. Get aggressive.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

BTO next door was going to plant xbeans on that farm taken over by roundup resistant mares tail. Then came the removal of that form of dicamba this spring. So, he disced it 3 times and planted beans, not sure what kind but they have a velvet leaf bloom like you wouldn't believe. All those years without tillage then all the seed bank released.


----------

